# Energia para la tierra desde el espacio...¿será la solución al deficit de energia?



## isratec (Nov 17, 2011)

Encontré en la red una noticia sobre un proyecto de la NASA para captar energía por medio de paneles solares y enviarlas a la tierra de forma microondas electromagnéticas o laser, aquí les dejo el post para que opinen sobre estas nuevas estrategias de resolver la viniente escases de recursos energéticos:

"Centrales energéticas espaciales estarían operativas en unos 20 años"

La instalación de centrales de energía solar en la órbita terrestre será técnicamente viable en entre 10 y 20 años, según un informe preparado para la Academia Internacional de Astronáutica.

El equipo de trabajo estuvo liderado por John C. Mankins, ex jefe del Departamento de Tecnologías Innovadoras de la NASA, que presentará el estudio en una rueda de prensa en Washington, que se celebrará este lunes.

La idea no es nueva y consiste en instalar en el espacio centrales solares, con el objetivo de recoger la energía del Sol para transmitirla de forma inalámbrica a cualquier lugar del mundo, como una solución al posible déficit de energía en nuestro planeta.

El informe no contiene información sobre los gastos que supondrá llevar a cabo esta idea, pero sin duda se trata de varios miles de millones de dólares para desarrollar un portador capaz de transportar a la órbita cargas de baterías solares, además de los costes del desarrollo y producción de paneles solares y la instalación de la complicada estructura de recepción y distribución de la energía.

La idea supone colocar en la órbita geoestacionaria por encima del Ecuador de la Tierra varios satélites con paneles solares, cuya superficie total sumará varios kilómetros cuadrados. Según un proyecto presentado en verano de 2010 por la Agencia Espacial Japonesa, la JAXA, y sus asociados industriales, Mitsubishi y H-H, esta gigantesca nave por encima del Ecuador portará 4.000 metros cuadrados de paneles solares, es decir una vela 1.600 veces mayor que la Estación Espacial Internacional (EEI). La energía del Sol recogida por estos paneles será transmitida a la Tierra vía microondas electromagnéticas o por láser. Una de las ventajas de las centrales espaciales frente a las terrestres es su posibilidad de captar energía durante todo el día, ya que la sombra de la Tierra no los ocultará.

Además se sabe que el Sol emite una energía 7.700 veces mayor de la que necesita la humanidad. El potencial de ese yacimiento es siete veces mayor en el espacio: 1.371 wattios por metro cuadrado frente a sólo 200 en la Tierra, porque en el espacio la luz del Sol no está filtrada por la atmósfera y las nubes.
 

Articulo completo en: http://actualidad.rt.com/ciencia_y_tecnica/electronica_tecnologia/issue_32376.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2011)

isratec dijo:


> Encontré en la red una noticia sobre un proyecto de la NASA para captar energía por medio de paneles solares y enviarlas a la tierra de forma microondas electromagnéticas o laser, aquí les dejo el post para que opinen sobre estas nuevas estrategias de resolver la viniente escases de recursos energéticos:
> 
> "Centrales energéticas espaciales estarían operativas en unos 20 años"
> 
> ...


 

Con energía eólica , solar , y marina , esto se logra perfectamente sin pedirle prestado nada a nadie


----------



## Electronec (Nov 17, 2011)

isratec dijo:


> ...........
> El informe no contiene información sobre los gastos que supondrá llevar a cabo esta idea, pero sin duda se trata de varios miles de millones de dólares para desarrollar ............




Con esa cantidad de dinero y en ese plazo de tiempo, infinidad de deficiencias se podrian subsanar.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 25, 2011)

isratec dijo:


> Encontré en la red una noticia sobre un proyecto de la NASA para captar energía por medio de paneles solares y enviarlas a la tierra de forma microondas electromagnéticas o laser, aquí les dejo el post para que opinen sobre estas nuevas estrategias de resolver la viniente escases de recursos energéticos:
> 
> "Centrales energéticas espaciales estarían operativas en unos 20 años"
> 
> ...



Hola.....lo que no me cierra es si existe un método de transmitir la tensión/corriente de forma inalambrica(aguante Tesla)  ya que lo piensan hacer desde el espacio ¿para que seguimos tendiendo redes alambricas y todos los aparatos electrónicos en algún momento tienes que enchufarlos? ¿si la emisor va a ser de tipo láser (aunque menos eficiente pero si mas económico y mas rápido) por que no lo hacemos con espejos y concentramos la luz del sol directamente hacia el lugar donde dirigían el láser?
Todas pequeñas preguntas que me genero la lectura de tal articulo desde mi mas profunda ignorancia en el tema.

Ric.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 25, 2011)

Yo supongo que si le erran en 1° al chorro de energía, funden una ciudad entera...

nos van a freir como pollos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Electronec (Nov 25, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Yo supongo que si le erran en 1° al chorro de energía, funden una ciudad entera...
> 
> nos van a freir como pollos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ya te digo, menudo peligro.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 25, 2011)

Claro vieja, si quieren experimentar, experimenten con sus propias vidas hijos de re mil p....

Nos van a fundir el mundo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BKAR (Nov 25, 2011)

isratec dijo:


> ...Además se sabe que el Sol emite una energía 7.700 veces mayor de la que necesita la humanidad.



el sol en un segundo produce mas energía que toda la humanidad en su historia!!

..pero en la tierra existe cantidad de fuentes naturales que podríamos usar, geisers , volcanes?, aguas hirvientes esas que estan el el fondo del mar, mas facil es invertir ahi creo yo


----------



## Virtroon (Nov 25, 2011)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola.....lo que no me cierra es si existe un método de transmitir la tensión/corriente de forma inalambrica(aguante Tesla)  ya que lo piensan hacer desde el espacio ¿para que seguimos tendiendo redes alambricas y todos los aparatos electrónicos en algún momento tienes que enchufarlos? ¿si la emisor va a ser de tipo láser (aunque menos eficiente pero si mas económico y mas rápido) por que no lo hacemos con espejos y concentramos la luz del sol directamente hacia el lugar donde dirigían el láser?
> Todas pequeñas preguntas que me genero la lectura de tal articulo desde mi mas profunda ignorancia en el tema.
> 
> Ric.


Hola,

Supongo que transportamos energía en cables porque es más eficiente. En cambio, si ponemos a trasmitir de forma inalambrica, tendriamos que cambiar la frecuencia de red, habrian muchas pérdidas por que la energía va a todos lados y en ultimas sería un poco peligroso tratar de colocar toda esa potencia. Un profesor una vez dijo que si nos paramos de frente a una antena transmisora de televisión se nos fundiria la retina, así que no me quiero imaginar que pasaría con esto.


----------



## BKAR (Nov 25, 2011)

es mas eficiente, es mas barata...y tiene que ver mucho el voltaje al que se transmite(mientras mas alto mejor)
porque antes de entrar a los cables de alta tension se eleva el voltaje y al llegar a su destino se vuelve a bajar el voltaje


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 25, 2011)

A eso es a lo que voy cuando digo, que concentrar una porcion de la energía solar en una pequeña superficie de la tierra no nos va a devenir en nada bueno.

es más, no creo que haya materiales diseñados hoy dia que toleren esas condiciones de trabajo.

La energía, al menos la electrica se transmite mejor a bajas temperaturas...y no todo lo contrario...

Esto es uno de esos inventos raros como la máquina de dios o mejor dicho eel gran colisionador de hadrones...estupideces tan grandes que el hombre hace...en las que gasta miles de millones de dólares que si los supieran invertir todos seríamos ricos

todos comeriamos todos los dias, todos tendrían agua potable...todos...en todo el mundo.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 26, 2011)

heeyyyy !!!!!!!!!! piensen !!!!!!!!!!

a ver :
vamos al espacio a captar energia del sol, supongamos que usamos un panel de 100m cuadrados , o de mil metros cuadrados, por que ...........hay que captar la luz, esta no se junta solita, no ?? 

acaso no se capta desde la tierra misma ??? 
cuando pones una plantacion de lo que sea estas captando la energia del sol y la estas usando para cultivos.
en la tierra , si , donde pisamos podemso captar el sol y en forma muchisimo mas economica.

*NO SEAN DORMIDOS !!!!!!!!!!*

como se llama algo que pones en un punto estrategico .
que puede apuntar a donde se le da a gana 
que puede tirar un haz de energia concentrada en  la cabeza de quien quiera
que cuesta una chorrada descomunal de dinero
que vos no podes bajar con nada (destruir) .

se llama 

*ARMA *


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 26, 2011)

_Muajajajajaja!_


----------



## fernandob (Nov 26, 2011)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaa. sos un capo hammer


----------



## livejuan (Dic 11, 2011)

estoy de acuerdo contigo fernandob, cuando se trata de estados unidos;  siempre se trata de arma.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 11, 2011)

es que ademas no es rentable otra cosa.
mira el dibujo de la lupa .
tenes que expandir semejantes paneles en el espacio, donde el costo de llevarlso ahi es altisimo, y el de mantenimiento , para luego arrojarlos a la tierra concentrados en un punto...... para que va aser ¿¿
para calentar el jacuzzi de don pepe ??? 

para eso tira 10 o 100 veces mas paneles solares aca en la superficie de la tierra en una zona donde el sol pega fuerte y listo ...mil veces mas barato .

pero claro, desde el techo de tu casa a quien le vas a pegar ???

y te digo otra cosa....: 
EEUU es solo un pais mas, estoy 100% seguro que cualquier otra nacion con la oportunidad haria lo mismo , en eso no vamso a ser ingenuos, somos todos humanos, en otros paises se comen entre ellos, los gobernantes engañan a su gente.
EEUU no es diferente en cuanto a su naturaleza de ningun otro pais, la diferencia es donde esta parado .

mira, mas que EE UU mira a EUROPA.
mira, estan con el euro y sabes cual es su problema ?? lo desunidos que son y lo aprovechadores.

fijate que en EEUU nunca vas a ver que un condado o ciudad o lo que sea se la de de vivos ........alla son todos norteamericanos, todos son eeuu, JAMAS vas a escuchar que un condado se quiera "independizar" .

mira bolivia, cuando evo morales subio las provincias ricas como les convenia querian independizarse, abrirse de su pais, por convenciencia egoista y por que creyeron ver en evo debilidad.

mira en europa, cada uno tira para su lado, asi sabes a donde van a llevar al euro ?? si ni en españa solo se ponen de acuerdo, el vasco dice que no es español (en verdad ni terrestre ) , el de cataluña que despootrica de el otro ... asi andan .

y en todos lados el que se puede hacer el vivo saca ventaja de el otro .

mira, a mi me dan bronca como actuan lso eeuu hacia afuera, y teniendo el poder como lo mal usan, pero son un ejemplo de pais en muchas cosas, que hoy dia si uno mira bien se da cuenta.
y los males que tienen .............son lso de el ser humano , eso ........ni lo dudemos.

un saludo


----------

